
BitTorrent Is Now Part of TRON - yarapavan
http://blog.bittorrent.com/2018/07/23/its-official-bittorrent-is-now-part-of-tron/
======
koalalorenzo
TRON is a rip off of IPFS, and everybody knows that (Source, in case you
forgot:
[https://twitter.com/juanbenet/status/950142785373405184](https://twitter.com/juanbenet/status/950142785373405184)
)

I mean, the homepage ( [http://tron.network](http://tron.network) ) has a
giant face of the "Founder" / "CEO" of the company... Glorious.

I am dropping my 50 cents here: I would not look at it as if Tron bought
BitTorrent... I think it was the other way around: BitTorrent was financially
known to not be very "healthy". I bet it was more BitTorrent looking for mo-
mo-mo-money as a valid exit!

~~~
sebleon
Some argue that IPFS is a rip off of BitTorrent, and thus, the circle is
complete: BT -> IPFS -> TRON -> BT

~~~
white-flame
IPFS is a rip off of Freenet, with all the anonymity ripped out.

------
wyldfire
(IMO) TRON fails to distinguish itself from other decentralized storage
blockchain tokens/coins.

This move is a clever circular reasoning where taking their hype-driven
valuation and using it to invest in a company that will give TRON more
credibility.

Can HN help me understand why TRON is better than the sea of competition
(Sia/Filecoin/Storj/Maidsafe/etc)?

EDIT: corrected 'syllogism'

~~~
lawn
> Can HN help me understand why TRON is better than the sea of competition

It's not. It's just a pump and dump scheme with no solid tech at all. 60% of
all tokens were given privately for example.

~~~
jameskegel
There have also been allegations of plagiarism [1]

1 - [https://finance.yahoo.com/news/exclusive-researchers-
allege-...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/exclusive-researchers-allege-tron-
plagiarized-231200341.html)

------
jancsika
I gave a talk on cryptocurrencies a few weeks back and used Bittorrent as one
of several examples of non-blockchain software/protocols that solve an
important technological problem and don't require a blockchain.

Then I get home and read the news:

"Bittorrent: Now with Blockchain!!!"

Didn't some futurist warn about the threat of a sophisticated physical
replication process getting out of control and turning everything into
paperclips? Because it feels like we're already there in the digital domain.

~~~
jl2718
The token use case for BitTorrent is so obvious, however, that this seems more
like BitTorrent using Tron’s ICO money to make their own coin. The chances of
them integrating all the other Tron BS is essentially zero.

------
gnarcoregrizz
getting JUSTed now means getting scammed... it comes from the Tron founder
Justin Sun [1]. All he does is announce partnerships, real or fake (basically
all fake up until this point), to pump his coin and quickly sell it off. Looks
like this is one of the few real "partnerships" because everyone has caught on
by now. He's also plagiarized mostly everything, code, whitepaper...

1\.
[https://twitter.com/justinsuntron?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ct...](https://twitter.com/justinsuntron?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor)

~~~
jerkstate
no, it comes from "just fuck my shit up":
[https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/brendan-frasers-alimony-
just-...](https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/brendan-frasers-alimony-just-fuck-my-
shit-up)

------
LeoPanthera
How does Tron still exist? After the extremely public reveal of the Genesis
scam - I'm confused.

~~~
cryoshon
what was the genesis scam, exactly?

~~~
feb
People tried to scam people involved in TRON via Reddit :
[https://cryptovest.com/news/tron-genesis-hard-fork-an-
elabor...](https://cryptovest.com/news/tron-genesis-hard-fork-an-elaborate-
and-sophisticated-scam/)

------
koolba
What product or service does (did?) BitTorrent offer?

Is there revenue stream purely from licensing the name?

And does Bram Cohen have any actual involvement in this crypto nonsense or is
this him cashing out and walking away from it all?

~~~
bearcobra
[https://www.wired.com/2017/01/the-inside-story-of-
bittorrent...](https://www.wired.com/2017/01/the-inside-story-of-bittorrents-
bizarre-collapse/) has a pretty good summary of the corporate history of
BitTorrent Inc. They had a number of ideas beyond just licensing their tech to
other businesses, most of them focused on being some kind of media company.

------
vakskes
They could as well have bought linux.com and claim those 1 billion Linux
devices.

------
rawoke083600
Is it just me... ? I didn't know you could "buy" bitTorrent.. ? I always just
assume its "only" a protocol ? :S

~~~
ailideex
They bought BitTorrent Inc, the company:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_(company)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_\(company\))

I'm not 100% sure but I think BitTorrent Inc may own some patents applicable
to the BitTorrent protocol:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/04/bittorrent_awarded_...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/04/bittorrent_awarded_distributed_storage_patent/)

The protocol specification is public domain though:
[http://www.bittorrent.org/beps/bep_0003.html](http://www.bittorrent.org/beps/bep_0003.html)

------
bloopernova
What is TRON? I've tried reading official materials but there seems to be a
lot of contention and misinformation swirling around this company/product.

Does this mean any kind of change in downloading an ISO of fedora or whatever?
(Yes, I'm that boring and don't download movies or games via torrents, mostly
I just watch stuff on Netflix or similar)

~~~
chungy
BitTorrent the company has been fairly far detached from the protocol and
software introduced in 2001. The original client discontinued, µTorrent is
proprietary, and launching various services like BitTorrent Sync and Play that
really don't have anything to do with the protocol at all... I'm honestly
surprised that the company still survives (though this may be why it's being
acquired).

Long story short, no, it won't affect you using the protocol and Transmission
or what-have-you to download Fedora ISOs.

~~~
WorldMaker
BitTorrent Sync did do some smart things with the protocol, which is always
why internal politics wound up causing it to spin out of BitTorrent the
Company, which has continually tried to be a "media" company more than a tech
company (which should explain BitTorrent Play, and kind of but not really
explains why BitTorrent the company still exists at all in the same way that
RealNetworks or WildTangent still exist in that "media" companies can be
cockroaches).

So BitTorrent Sync is now Resilio Sync, and word has it most of the smart
engineers jumped to that ship when it spun out.

~~~
hashhar
Resilio Sync is an awesome product. Its amazing to be able to sync my pics
from my Phone to my PC wireless over the Internet and to be able to sync Music
and Movies from my PC to my phone over a Lan etc.

~~~
zipwitch
I've been using Syncthing for the same purpose.

~~~
Fnoord
Syncthing, Rsync, both open source and cross platform. Nextcloud also supports
WebDAV IIRC.

For sending a file over LAN without using a protocol such as SSH, magic-
wormhole works well.

SSH works fine for sending/receiving data, but like FTP it chokes with high
amount of small files. So its best, as usual, to use tarballs or zips.

------
nkkollaw
I still have to steal movies from time to time--when after checking all the
official, legal ways there is still no way to download it.

However, with Netflix and other studios finally getting their head out of
their ass there is a lot less going for BitTorrent nowadays compared to a few
years ago.

At least, that's my impression...

------
nasredin
If both of these firms (I have no idea what TRON does) disappear tommorrow,
would anyone notice?

~~~
HashBasher
It's called an exit scam. Many have done it, few notice and even fewer care.

------
agorabinary
In case anyone is still using the ad-plagued bitorrent.com client:

[https://transmissionbt.com](https://transmissionbt.com)

Lots of features, easy to use.

~~~
sandov
For Windows users I'd recommend Deluge, because its interface is more like
uTorrent but without all the adware and plus it's open source.

[https://www.deluge-torrent.org/](https://www.deluge-torrent.org/)

~~~
konart
I see your deluge and raise it to
[https://www.qbittorrent.org/](https://www.qbittorrent.org/)

